# UK MAC Shopping & mail orders



## Lilstace (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey girlies and guys!

I have a quick question. I only have a MAC Consession near me which I know does not stock everything. The nearest MAC store is like an hour and a half away in London.

Now I have heard you can call certain stores and they post them to you? Is this true?

If it is then do you need to spend ALOT of money?

Many thanks!


----------



## labelslut (Aug 15, 2005)

Mac Pro store at Fouberts Place in London does mail orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Their phone number is: 020 7534 9222


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 15, 2005)

Ah that is brilliant! Thanks ever so much xx


----------



## Winkcat (Aug 16, 2005)

I went to the Birmingham store yesterday and the assistant said they had just started email ordering [email protected]
I wasn't paying a great deal of attention as my 3 yr old had just painted himself and i was trying to remove the evidence!!  The email address is on the back of my card.  Hoe this is Ok and I haven't broken any posting rules.  1st post you see.  Hope this is useful.


----------

